# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán ngon với món trâu nướng thiết bản - quan ngon

## yeuhanoi

Mùa lạnh đến, các tiệm bò nướng lại có dịp lên ngôi. Nhưng nếu thưởng thức quá nhiều và bắt đầu nhàm chán với món ăn này thì trâu nướng thiết bản sẽ là một khám phá thú vị hơn nhiều cho bạn.


Nếu như thuở "xưa xửa xừa xưa", thịt trâu khiến người ta e ngại thì giờ "vật đổi sao dời", nó lại trở thành đặc sản hấp dẫn. Muốn thưởng thức trâu nướng thiết bản, bạn phải chịu khó lân la tới một quán rượu nằm trong ngõ sâu trên đường Nghi Tàm. Hơi "ẩn dật" nhưng quán rộng rãi, thoáng đãng, chim chóc, cây cối um tùm, và đặc biệt là có nhiều món rất ngon để lai rai, tụ tập bạn bè. Trâu nướng thiết bản chính là món đắt hàng nhất mà hầu như nhóm khách nào tới đây cũng đều phải gọi.

Về cơ bản, trâu nướng thiết bản cũng có cách chế biến và thưởng thức gần giống với bò nướng. Tức là cũng gồm một đĩa thịt sống đã được tẩm ướp, một bếp cồn và chiếc chảo con con để bạn tự nướng món ăn. Nhưng bên cạnh đó, chủ quán còn chuẩn bị thêm những chiếc lá lốt đã được rửa sạch sẽ. Việc của bạn là trước khi nướng thịt, hãy cẩn thận, khéo léo gói gém từng miếng thịt trâu vào trong lá lốt, sau đó mới cho vào chảo, rồi nghe tiếng bếp nướng xèo xèo, ngửi mùi tỏi phi thơm nức mũi, đợi khi phần vỏ lá lốt bọc bên ngoài bắt đầu sem sém cháy thì có nghĩa món trâu nướng đã đến hồi thơm ngon rồi.




Thưởng thức món này, bạn sẽ nhận ra thịt trâu chín khá nhanh, ăn có cảm giác dai dai và đậm hơn thịt bò. Tuy nhiên, trâu nướng thiết bản không thể đặc sắc nếu thiếu đi cái vị hơi nồng cay của lá lốt cùng với loại nước tương đậm đà của quán. Càng ăn bạn sẽ càng thấy nó "đẳng cấp" hơn hẳn bò nướng. Thịt không bao giờ bị cháy vì có cuốn lá lốt bên ngoài, hơn nữa loại chảo được sử dụng tuy bé song bản rất dày, chẳng bao giờ lo xát chảo. Thú vị nhất là thi thoảng, trâu nướng thiết bản lại có dịp "thăng hoa" thành "trâu nướng hỏa diệm sơn" khi ngọn lựa đột nhiên bùng lên, khiến món ăn càng dậy mùi và gây cảm giác vui vui, phấn khích cho người thưởng thức.


Trâu nướng thiết bản có giá 120.000 đồng/đĩa. So với mức giá này, thoạt nhìn khách có thể thấy đĩa thịt hơi "hẻo", nhưng đó là do chủ quán không dùng "thủ pháp" độn rau dưa. Hơn nữa, thịt được thái khá dày, đủ để mỗi miếng thịt đi kèm một chiếc lá lốt là vừa vặn. Nên nếu đi 2 người, một phần trâu nướng thiết bản như trên cũng đủ cho đôi bạn vừa ăn vừa dông dài, lai rai được.




Ngoài ra, ở đây còn rất nhiều món ăn nữa nghe là lạ thú vị như như lẩu trâu, thịt trâu sốt tiêu đen, chả ốc, chả trứng kiến, bắp trâu muối với mức giá dao động từ 100.000 - 350.000 đồng.

_Lẩu trâu_

_Chả ốc_


_Trâu sốt tiêu đen_

*Địa chỉ:* Khánh Lâm Tửu Quán, ngõ 310 Nghi Tàm, 170 Đường Nước Phần Lan, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội. 

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Khánh Lâm Tửu Quán
_
_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## giangcanon

hôm nào phải rủ mấy anh em đi đánh chén ở đây mới được.

----------


## ipad

nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## rose

ui, trông ngon quá đi mất

----------


## littlegirl

nhìn hấp dẫn thế! chưa đc ăn thịt trâu bao giờ

----------


## amthuc

nhìn vừa ngon,vừa hấp dẫn món ngon từ thịt trâu,nhưng mình không thích ăn thịt trâu lắm.

*L*ưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## thanhtung91

ngion that day! hixhix

----------

